# Trying to pack on some serious size without gear



## LondonWelsh (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey,

I've been training on and off for a few years now, but it's time to up my game!!

I'm 5"10/177cm

Weigh 96.8kg

Unsure of body fat but I'd guess around 15 from previous tests.

I use Jack3D, Fenutest, Pump up No2 and Serious Mass protein.

I generally eat

Oats for breakfast x1 protein shake

Fruit x 1 protein shake

Pasta chicken/tuna/turkey

x1 shake before bed

There are days when I go out and the diet goes wrong, beer take out

But that's getting knocked on the head.

Plus I cycle 20 miles a day nearly x5 times a week aswell as gym x5 doing weights

Any tips before I'm tempted by the dark side?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes. Eat more. Much more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd start on the diet buddy, add more for more size!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Eat a hell of a lot more!! To gain weight with all that cycling you need some pretty big cals IMO. Build up to 4000 a day and run that for a few weeks if you don't add weight then up it to 4500. You are same sort of size as me but a lot more active lol.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey,

One thing that stands out like a sore thumb is your diet and the cycling. It doesn't compliment each other very well!

You certainly need to eat more, a lot more, especially since your cycling 20 miles a day 5 times a week. I'm surprised your still alive. My newbie advice to you would be to read all the nutrition stickies on the forum and form a better diet plan.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonWelsh said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've been training on and off for a few years now, but it's time to up my game!!
> 
> ...


by cycling 20miles a day you are burning off a lot of the calories you are putting in, as well as those burned normally and in the gym. The body is like a machine, it needs fuel to run and the faster it goes the more fuel it needs. I would seriously look at your diet, i try to eat 4-5 good sized meals a day, so if one of your meals is fruit and a shake maybe thats where your going wrong. If your only eating 3 meals a day and one of them is just fruit, plus your high amount of cardio then even by turning to 'the dark side' i dont think you will gain alot.


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

20 miles a day? Fuark, buy a car so you don't have to eat so much!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

i'm a similar size to you and i'm at around 5000 plus calories


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sprinkle some all natural Anadrol on your chicken :thumb: Na seriously mate just eat more


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd try and get at least 2 more meals in there with real protein not shakes (they are supplements not replacements remember) and your last meal rather than having with pasta I'd have it with veggies unless that is your PWO meal


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

LondonWelsh said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've been training on and off for a few years now, but it's time to up my game!!
> 
> ...


Eat eggs and lots of them, Drink whole milk and eat peanut butter would be a start. i eat loads more than you and i am 13.7 stone !!


----------



## LondonWelsh (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice one guys,

I'll start smashing down more food right away!

The cycling is purely commuting to work and back but seriously hampers me gaining any decent leg size!

I'll give it two months of stuffing my face and see what happens.

Eggs,Pasta,Chicken,Turkey are a given.

Does it matter if the food is "clean" or not? Ie..would calories from pizza,burgers be seen as bad?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry but i really fail to see how you've got to that size with that diet.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonWelsh said:


> Nice one guys,
> 
> I'll start smashing down more food right away!
> 
> ...


bad calories would turn to fat if they werent been burnt off by exercise, but i believe carbs are burnt off before protein or fat so with that much cardio dont think a little bit off bad calories would matter. Just try to stay as clean as possible. Also this is incorrect i reckon "The cycling is purely commuting to work and back but seriously hampers me gaining any decent leg size!" -> it doesnt just stop you gaining leg size, it slows all muscle gain as much as any other.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

No doubt you're getting any were near serious big on that diet  i'd start by working out you're macro nutrients according to you're body.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

all calories turn to fat if eaten in excess.

my diet is proper pants...i never worry when it comes to having a mcdonnalds or wedges with a whole chicken...or a plate of chips with some white buttered bread a gurt dollop or red sauce with a side of protein shake....but i still only put on fat at a steady pace.

there is no such thing as over eating, only under training


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

iknow what works for me ! Chicken , pasta , rice, porridge , fruit and veggies ! :thumb: How ripped i get depends on my cardio :cool2:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

LondonWelsh said:


> Nice one guys,
> 
> I'll start smashing down more food right away!
> 
> ...


Hi mate look at the size of the legs on a tour de France cyclist it doesn't hamper them one bit . I do a lot of cycling and did a lot more than when I started doing weights and my legs have always been strong with ok size down to the cycling, to me its an added bonus just try and use the hardest gears possible and don't start riding up hills in 1st.

With you diet the guys are right you don't eat no where near enough. you are eating the right food so you just need to add more in between the meals your having plus make sure you have a pwo meal or shake and you can definitely fit some food in before your bed time shake


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Eat alot more bud


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

hi mate im around your size and height maybe slightly heavier and am currently bulking just now and im on

76g fat

500g carbs

550g protien

roughly

its working great so i suggest u start eating a hell of a lot more before doing anything else


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

As said, eat more! and quality.

Drop all those protein shakes, they cant hold a candle to what proper food can do.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Jay Walker said:


> Drop all those protein shakes, they cant hold a candle to what proper food can do.


Any scientific evidence to back up this statement or just what you 'reckon?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Bruze said:


> Any scientific evidence to back up this statement or just what you 'reckon?


Personal experience, and im sure alot of people would agree.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

If youve got to that size with that diet AND all that cycling then maybe your genetically blessed pal, So up the food by alot, and as your not on aas i wouldn go mad on the 'dirty bulking' with loads of burgers pizza etc, but theres nothing wrong with throwing in a couple quarter pounders here and there, you'll know if your getting a bit too soft around the edges mate.

I wish I could eat that diet and grow, But i have to force feed myself sometimes.

Needs to be done.


----------

